# A clicky thingy!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You really don't want to >>CLICK<< this do you?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You B*****D :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nooooooooooooo :evil:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Cheers Dave :twisted: revenge will be sweet :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

dave

I will remember that :twisted: 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Brooooooooooooom


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

:?


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

My computer wanted rebooting anyway :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:   :wink:


----------

